# .41 mag vs. .44 mag



## coachT (Jan 28, 2013)

Thinking of getting a revolver to hunt deer with.  What are the pros and cons of these two rounds?  Thanks


----------



## Boot (Jan 28, 2013)

If you don't handload, the 44 will be much easier to find ammo for. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Jan 28, 2013)

41 mag are fast and have plenty of knock down.
I love a blued S&W 8-3/8" barrel for hunting.
The 44 mag kicks like a mule. I can shoot 150 easy, in the 41 no problems. You do that with the 44 your wrist will hurt.

If you can find an old s&w 8-3/8" in blue - jump on it.
They quit making it blued in 93 or 94 I think.
I have a 44 629 classic ( I think ) it's dual action, with a red dot scope zeroed in @ 75 yards. My dad has the same in 41. Both are killer.. Good luck !

Needless to say, I can think of no cons with the 41, I think 41 ammo is readily available!! 
I live in  Auburn. I visit Charlie Elliot here and there. If you like you can shoot my handloads and factory loads. See what you think..


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 28, 2013)

.44 Mag - Bullets, brass and ammo will be much easier to find.  Easy to load for as there is TONS of info available.  Guns tend to be easier on the wallet as they are more available as well.

.41 Mag - Recoil is less, performance is better (IMHO).  Ammo and brass is harder to find, but reloading for it is just as easy as reloading the .44 Mag.  The cool factor is definitely there as the .41 Mag is AWESOME!

At the end of the day, it will really come down to personal preference as both will get the job done anywhere in North America.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 28, 2013)

You cant beat a Ruger Redhawk in either caliber. I have both and carry which one fits my mood that day.   They are both deadly and you can always shoot 44 special loads if you are practicing a lot. 

I say get both, and smile, smile, smile.


----------



## maximusmagee (Jan 29, 2013)

Boot said:


> If you don't handload, the 44 will be much easier to find ammo for. Something to keep in mind.



That's the main thing.  Other than that they are both awesome.  I think they are equals except with heavy weight bullets which I would give to the 44 magnum.


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 29, 2013)

Boot said:


> If you don't handload, the 44 will be much easier to find ammo for. Something to keep in mind.



A BIG something!

Variety in factory loadings should be a consideration as well.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 29, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> .44 Mag - Bullets, brass and ammo will be much easier to find.  Easy to load for as there is TONS of info available.  Guns tend to be easier on the wallet as they are more available as well.
> 
> .41 Mag - Recoil is less, performance is better (IMHO).  Ammo and brass is harder to find, but reloading for it is just as easy as reloading the .44 Mag.  The cool factor is definitely there as the .41 Mag is AWESOME!
> 
> At the end of the day, it will really come down to personal preference as both will get the job done anywhere in North America.



I can't say it any better. I have one S&W 44 mag (couldn't afford the .41) and three other .41 mags. We are sort of a cult


----------



## coachT (Jan 30, 2013)

What is the minimum barrel length I should consider in the .41 mag?  I know where one is for sale but don't know anything about it yet.  It sounds like I would be happy with the performance, so I am going to check into the specs on this particular .41 mag.  Thanks


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 30, 2013)

I would consider handloading regardless of which caliber you choose.  I got em both both, plus the 45 Colt and love em all.  The 41 mag kills em just as dead as either of the others too.  Ammo prices now are on the high side (Idiot in whitehouse) and they may continue to rise.  Handloads are much cheaper once you get set up.  That is if you shoot a good bit.  I like the shorter barrels, due to carrying ease, all mine are 4 5/8 inch and nothing has ever walked off from either.  I do like the S&W mod 57 or 657 in 6 inch


----------



## coachT (Jan 30, 2013)

Hand loading is no problem as well.  I have worked up some good loads for my hunting rifles and don't have a problem doing the same for the revolver.  Ammo is not a big concern because I know I can get my hands on plenty of factory loads and save the brass.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't speak about the .41 mag, but have handloaded and hunted
with a 44mag for 20yrs.....5 yrs with a Super Blackhawk....

I used 180 to 240gr HP and SP type bullets with excellent
results...Careful shot placement has resulted in DRT to 40-50 yd
tracking distances for me....
Like any hunting gun, practice is the key, more than the actual
caliber size.....My Blackhawk was open sights and I killed deer to
50 yds easily.....


----------



## frankwright (Feb 1, 2013)

coachT said:


> What is the minimum barrel length I should consider in the .41 mag?  I know where one is for sale but don't know anything about it yet.  It sounds like I would be happy with the performance, so I am going to check into the specs on this particular .41 mag.  Thanks



I have killed some deer with an open sighted  4 5/8" Blackhawk. I carry this gun when I am hunting tight places where the shots will be close. I do not feel undergunned with it as long as I am prepared.

I would probably want a 6" or longer if I was sitting on a food plot or watching a clear cut, especially if I had it scoped.
Good Luck!


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 2, 2013)

I say pick the one you think you would like. The recoil of the 44 is slightly more than the 41 but not so much that you would run from one and enjoy the other. Even before I started reloading ammo wasn't  a problem for 41 compared to 44. Unless you are going to head to town and pick up a box of ammo to hunt with tomorrow you'll be fine with the 41 or 44. I can get any ammo I want(with the exception of 22lr) within a week. So if you plan ahead and keep a steady supply of ammo on hand either one will do. If not get a 44 and rely on using whatever load your local shop has. I don't like depending on someone else to stock my favorite load. Just about every gun shop around here has a box of hornandy 44's on hand but there's no telling if they will be leverlution ammo, or xtp's. Then the xtp's may be 200 grain or 240.


----------



## coachT (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought the man wanted to sell the .41 mag but now he wants to hang on to it for a while.  I found one in a local gun shop but it has a 4 5/8" barrel.  I would prefer a longer barrel and might eventually scope it.  I also like the ruger bisley hunter.  It seems that they don't make it in .41 mag though.  Now I am trying to decide between the ruger blackhawk .41 with 6" barrel or bisley hunter .44 mag.


----------



## avaross15 (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree with djenkins0992, .41’s are easier than .44


----------



## Davem (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, bigger is better. Personally I don't think the 44 Mag kicks that hard- way too much made about that and it could be that the "big kick" developed out of 4" barrels. A long barrel and two hand hold- no problem at all. I once (that was once) put six rounds in a 4" bulleye using open sights at 100 yards- better than the guy next to me shooting a lever action.
   Yeah, I love the 44 Mag.


----------



## Dub (Feb 22, 2013)

Boot said:


> If you don't handload, the 44 will be much easier to find ammo for. Something to keep in mind.



Very key point.


It's aggravating trying to feed a .41


----------



## GAR (Feb 22, 2013)

Handloading the 41 mag is about as straightforward as any straightwalled cartridge. I don't go the route of the JHP/HP group and prefer a good cast bullet. Really like the Cast Performance/Beartooth bullets. Liked them so much I dont buy them anymore. Prefer to cast my own and spend my money elsewhere.

Tom


----------



## djenkins0992 (Feb 22, 2013)

ejs1980 said:


> The recoil of the 44 is slightly more than the 41 but not so much that you would run from one and enjoy the other. Even before I started reloading ammo wasn't  a problem for 41 compared to 44. Unless you are going to head to town and pick up a box of ammo to hunt with tomorrow you'll be fine with the 41 or 44. QUOTE]
> 
> I agree totally. 41 is readily available in reason.
> I can say this after shooting both S&W's 41 and 44 mag w/ an 8-3/8" barrel, I would like the 41. They no longer make the 41 in 8-3/8" blued so for me the choice was the 44. Don't get me wrong, I love it but would gladly trade for the same used 41.. I like the S&W;s because of the dbl action - not really a fan of the Rugers.
> If you want to shoot mine pm me.


----------



## coachT (Feb 22, 2013)

A buddy of mine just told me he found a guy that has a s&w .41 mag with 8 3/8" barrel.  He didn't say blue or stainless.  I will check on it tomorrow.  He said its in excellent condition.  Is $750 range about right if its in excellent condition?


----------



## djenkins0992 (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.genitron.com/Handgun/Smith-Wesson/Revolver/657/41-Rem-Mag/Variant-1

Here's where I looked.This 656 model was made from 86-08. The cost is really in the eye of the beholder.
I don't think it's bad. If it's stainless I think that's pretty good. I didn't want the stainless beacause it was my primary hunting weapon for years. I never toted a rifle for some years. You can't go wrong with a S&W 41 for sure..


----------



## Darien1 (Feb 23, 2013)

I love my Ruger Blackhawk in .41 Mag.  I have a 629 too.  I think I would pick my 41 as my go to gun for deer.


----------



## Gamegetter (Feb 24, 2013)

coachT said:


> A buddy of mine just told me he found a guy that has a s&w .41 mag with 8 3/8" barrel.  He didn't say blue or stainless.  I will check on it tomorrow.  He said its in excellent condition.  Is $750 range about right if its in excellent condition?



Coach, let me know if you don't want the .41 mag from your buddy.  I have two .41 mag Ruger Redhawks, but would be interested in a S&W also.  I bought them over the .44 because of the reduced recoil and similar performance.  Fun gun to own.  I bought reloading equipment and have reloaded some .41's but have not had a problem buying factory loads, which I bought since the price of brass was almost as high as just buying the complete ammo.  

Enjoy.


----------



## guesswho (Feb 24, 2013)

IT is still hard to beat a big 310 grain WNFP GC Hardcast lead bullet in 44 mag.


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Well been reading this thread and before I knew it I had purchased a New Model Black Hawk and 6 boxes of ammo . Looking forward to shooting some meat with this one come fall.  41 mag.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Mar 1, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Well been reading this thread and before I knew it I had purchased a New Model Black Hawk and 6 boxes of ammo . Looking forward to shooting some meat with this one come fall.  41 mag.



  You shoot much, you will be happy you did. Slim to no performance lost.


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 3, 2013)

what kind of holster do you guys use for hunting?


----------



## FlyBoy (Mar 5, 2013)

I've got a .44 mag Ruger Alaskan with 2.5" barrel. Had a 7" Super Blackhawk before that and never carried it because of the size. I put CT Laser Grips on it and carry it in a Simply Rugged holster. I developed a 300 grain hardcast load at 1200 fps for it that groups a little over an inch at 25 yards consistently. I carried it for 3 days straight this past weekend for a hog hunt and forgot I had it on. I would feel comfortable shooting at game out to 50 yards with it but that would be my limit.


----------



## specialk (Mar 7, 2013)

i got a deal on a .41 single shot thomp/contender in a 14 inch barrel....i bought it for the scope on it, but after shooting it i decided to hunt w/ it.....killed many deer with it before passing it on to my young son....he killed his first few deer w/ it before moving on to a rifle.......it is a great caliber and i have never had any problems finding ammo....


----------



## mgammon (Apr 17, 2013)

Ditto on what specialk said .. Have also had a Dan Wesson 10" in both .41 and .44 .. Both had low recoil .. The .41 shoots a lot flatter that the .44 .. Overall, the score equal in what the do and neither will do you wrong ...


----------



## Rick Blane (Apr 18, 2013)

Bigger is always better.  But a hit always beats a miss.  357 will get the job done on *anything* in the lower 48 and you will get more hits with it.  You can feed it 38s for cheap target loads.


----------



## dannysmith (Jul 23, 2013)

*44 mag*

i know where a dan wesson with 10 inch barrel and scope is located.


----------



## FOLES55 (Jul 25, 2013)

ive got a box of .41 ammo about 3/4 full if someone wants it. I dont have anything to shoot it with. Coweta is the pick up place or you pay all postage if wanted


----------



## darkstan (Jul 27, 2013)

*.41 Mag*

I bought the Ruger Blackhawk .41 Mag a couple of months ago and really like it. Plan on hunting with it some this fall. Ammo for it is running around $32 for 20 rounds. Foles55, I'll take those off your hands, P.M. me.


----------



## billy62green (Jul 28, 2013)

If you can afford it, get both, you won't regret it! Both should do a good job on a deer. If I had to settle on just one, probably the .44 just because of the ammo availability factor.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jul 28, 2013)

*Either*

Get either caliber.

I don't know what S&W revolvers with 8" barrels are selling for these days, but $750 doesn't seem out of line for a fairly rare model. Is it in good enough shape to be of interest to collectors? 

I've shot some .44 magnums out of a 6" barreled Mod 29, and it wasn't bad.  Some factory loads were hotter than others. Winchester was mild.  Fiocchi was hot.  None were so bad that I would shun the caliber.

But on paper, the 41 magnum looks like a fine hunting cartridge too, for revolvers or carbines out to any distance where you can be sure of hitting your sweet spot on the animal.

Coach T, you already said that ammo availability isn't a concern for you.  So get that .41  your buddy is selling.  That nice long barrel should give you great accuracy and help keep the muzzle down when it fires, too.


----------



## ashleyjohn (Aug 23, 2013)

coachT said:


> Thinking of getting a revolver to hunt deer with.  What are the pros and cons of these two rounds?  Thanks



The .41 mag shoots a bit flatter, less recoil and is more expensive to shoot factory ammo. On the other hand .44 has a bit more ft. lbs. and wider selection of bullets.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 26, 2013)

I had a .41 years ago, S&W. Can't remember the frame but it was SS Dbl action. Little to big for my hands w/ factory wood.

Wish I had it now with a good aftermarket grip.

I roll my own (still have the dies, just encase)

Point being the ballistics are good for the .41.

THEY ARE HARD TO FIND!

If you handload.. No problem.

Recoil is manageable and it hits dang hard and flat!

Only shot mine @ paper and CCW w/ a shoulder holster for a while. Never killed a critter.

Dang it! I'm going to have to update some post' on here.

I been saying I only ever got rid of two. (of any gun)
I forgot about this one.


----------



## DeoVindice (Sep 2, 2013)

I just picked up a stainless Ruger Redhawk 44 mag with a 7.5" barrel for deer hunting. Shot it this past weekend for the first time with open sights and was very pleased with the accuracy and overall handling. I was practicing at about 20 yards. I have been wanting to hunt with a handgun for some time now and with a little more practice will be ready for 20-30 yard shots, maybe a bit farther (open sights). Hopefully I'll have some pictures to post during the season. Good luck with your search for the right pistol. After a good deal of research and looking around I believe I made the right choice for me.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 3, 2013)

Hands down, .44 mag., ammo availability, bullet selection, and well, it is better.  
There is, and always has been, a little bit of a .41 cult around. I have nothing against the 41, it is a victim of circumstance but, that all played out and the .44 won. If recoil is an issue for folks, they probably don't need to be handgun hunting. Just saying, for big game you need to push a big bullet downrange...fast. Drawback is recoil. I like it myself. Shoot somebody's .454 Casull or .500 and then shoot a .44. 

If Sierra's ballistics tables in the back of their 1978 manual are to be taken at face value then the following may be found.

.41 Magnum
Sierra 170 grain JHC: 1500 fps, 100 yard drop: 9.62 inches
Sierra 210 grain JHC: 1300 fps, 100 yard drop: 11.49 inches

44 Magnum
Sierra 180 grain JHC: 1700 fps, 100 yard drop: 7.41 inches
Sierra 240 grain JHC: 1500 fps, 100 yard drop: 8.89 inches


----------



## ironhead7544 (Oct 26, 2013)

No real difference.   Just use the right ammo for the job.  I have had many of both in single action and double action over the years.   I like at least a 5 ind 1/2 inch barrel for hunting.


----------



## pacecars (Oct 26, 2013)

The S&W Model 57 or 657 is one of the best deer guns made. I prefer the 6 inch barrel but the 8 3/8 inch would be my choice if I were going to scope it. Since the .44 and .41 are on the same frame the .41 will be heavier and have a little more beef around the chambers and should hold up better withfull power loads. Double Tap, Buffalo Bore and Grizzley all make heavy .41 Mag loads if you don't hansload. I am not sure if they still make it but ifyou can find some Federal ammo with the Cast Core WFN lead bullets you would be good to go. Having said all the praises of the .41 you may also want to look at a .45 Colt


----------

